# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  За два дня выставки "ТИБО - 2016" у новой услуги "Умный дом" появились первые абоненты

## ByFly

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

